
Ask HN: Name for an AI screencast website - sebg
Hi Friends,<p>I am going to build an ai screencast website.<p>Given some of you would be interested in screencasts on various ai-related topics, I thought I&#x27;d reach out to see what you thought would be a good name for the website.<p>First choice: aicasts
Second choice: aiengine
Third choice: aicodex
Fourth choice: something else?
======
startupdiscuss
AIght!

As in a way to pronounce "Alright" and mix it with "AI it"

~~~
sebg
that's clever! thanks :)

~~~
startupdiscuss
Sure, the best part is it is likely to be searchable. AI is such a short
acronym that if you don't combine it in a sort of unusual way it'll be hard to
Google.

Good luck.

